

Queen's Facebook page hit by torrent of abuse - Mithrandir
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/11/9/queens-facebook-page-hit-torrent-abuse/

======
Jabbles
"somewhat tardy"?

The Queen has been keeping up with technology remarkably, for example, owning
an iPod in 2005. Not bad for someone who was 79 at the time...

[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1040898/queen-
buys-...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1040898/queen-buys-apple)

------
shrikant
Additionally, I noticed in the paper this morning that a load of people had
Photoshopped the Queen's images into all sorts of odd images (in football
attire, as a McBurger flipper, as a hitman, etc.)

------
makuro
I was expecting something about Freddie Mercury.

